# Software Engineer (261313) vs Software And application programmer (261399)



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,
I 'm a java and android mobile game programmer with 6-year experience.
I want to apply for visa 190 with software engineer, but I 'm not clear between Software Engineer (261313) and Software And application programmer (261399) for my job.
It'd be great if anyone can help me.
Regards,
Moon


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> I 'm a java and android mobile game programmer with 6-year experience.
> I want to apply for visa 190 with software engineer, but I 'm not clear between Software Engineer (261313) and Software And application programmer (261399) for my job.
> It'd be great if anyone can help me.
> ...


what is your current position in your company?? 
also.. check the roles and responsibilities of both these profiles and select the one that matches most with your responsibilities.


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> what is your current position in your company??
> also.. check the roles and responsibilities of both these profiles and select the one that matches most with your responsibilities.


I ' m senior programmer, I code game and fix bugs for assigned mobile phones.



> 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
> Software and Application Programmers design, develop, test, maintain and document program code in accordance with user requirements, and system and technical specifications.
> Description of Employment Duties:
>  researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
> ...





> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> Description of Employment Duties:
>  researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
> ...


They are similar


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

when they are similar, you can basically pick and choose which one you want: provided you get the proofs ready..statutory declaration from someone in your company
261313 is available in SOL


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> I 'm a java and android mobile game programmer with 6-year experience.
> I want to apply for visa 190 with software engineer, but I 'm not clear between Software Engineer (261313) and Software And application programmer (261399) for my job.
> It'd be great if anyone can help me.
> ...


My suggestion is check how many visas were released last year in each category.
Check availability of jobs with anzsco code and take a decision so you are safe provided both job codes fit in the position you are currently working under
Regards


----------

